# Flower - Heroine of the Forum!



## Northerner (May 15, 2015)

Flower has been nominated as a Heroine of the Forum!



> Please can I nominate Flower as a heroine of the forum. Her dogged determination to keep her control so good whilst dealing with her complications are truly inspirational. I'm sure that many others would have given up if they had been through what Flower has but she keeps on going and it's great that she shares this with us.



I heartily concur!  You are a very special person - thank you for your honesty, bravery, openness and support!


----------



## HOBIE (May 15, 2015)

Well done "Flower"


----------



## KookyCat (May 15, 2015)

I concur


----------



## stephknits (May 15, 2015)

Fantastic nomination!  Wish I'd thought of it myself!  I hope that if  I am ever faced with anything like the complications that Flower has suffered that I can face them with half as much good grace and positivity.  A true inspiration


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 15, 2015)

Congratulations Flower, well deserved


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2015)

best wishes from me too, you are so inspirational.


----------



## Bloden (May 15, 2015)

Flower power!  Well deserved, Flower.


----------



## Flower (May 16, 2015)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much everyone  

I always worry I'm depressing the heck out of you with my complication woes but it helps me so much to write them down. Your lovely replies and messages to all my posts really do lift my spirits because I know you all 'get' diabetes with all its challenges and that's what makes this forum so great. 

I am very honoured to be a Heroine of the Forum, that's  a new badge for me. Thank you all


----------



## stephknits (May 16, 2015)

Is there a badge Northerner, is there!  Would be great


----------



## Bloden (May 16, 2015)

Flower deserves a trophy!


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Is there a badge Northerner, is there!  Would be great





Bloden said:


> Flower deserves a trophy!



Hehe! It's a good idea, I will look into it!


----------



## David H (May 16, 2015)




----------



## AJLang (May 17, 2015)

You really are a true heroine Flower.  Congratulations.  Your award is extremely well deserved


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 28, 2015)

Absolutely! Well deserved Flower


----------

